# Jäger Von Beethoven (GSP pup)



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

For Sale German shorthair pointer. Meet Jäger Von Beethoven, he is 9 month old. Great hunting dog with a great disposition. He has a high drive for birds. Has had some beginning work done and has shown some very good progress. Has been around the gun did get some pheasant work done last November. Has been work on pigeons, ECD, and some quail. This dog has a ton of natural ability. He come out of some great blood lines with two line bred GSP Hall of fame dogs. FC, AFC, DIXIELAND'S RUSTY and FC, AFC, BEIRER'S EVOLUTION. He is solid liver with a white chest patch. Tail is docked and dew claws removed. AKC Registered. I hate to have to sell this dogs with all the promise he is showing, but him and the wife don't get along. He has been great around my 4 kids. If you are looking for a dog to hunt with or trial this is a great dog. To purchase this dog it must go to a hunter and used for hunting or trial. I will not sell to a non-hunting home, this dog has too much to offer. 
I paid $800 for him from RHC-shorthairs I will let him go for $600.








[/URL]


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh man, good looking dog. If you would have been 2 weeks earlier he'd be mine.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Still up for grabs

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29510540&cat=105


----------

